# My First American Codd Bottle.



## hemihampton (Feb 18, 2016)

Been wanting a American Codd bottle for awhile. They are tough to find, Seems most are European, UK, Asia or anywhere but the US. I think only like 25 from US. LEON.


----------



## ACLbottles (Feb 18, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Nevadabottles (Feb 18, 2016)

Cool bottle!


----------



## iggyworf (Feb 19, 2016)

Yes! Very cool.


----------



## ScottBSA (Feb 19, 2016)

Very nice find indeed.  It looks to be in nice shape as well.  Any idea on where it was made?
Scott


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 19, 2016)

ScottBSA said:


> Very nice find indeed.  It looks to be in nice shape as well.  Any idea on where it was made?
> Scott





Bottom front sez Phildelphia.


----------

